# Bullnose bits



## ralan824 (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to use a bullnose bit on what is a 1inch board, that actually measures 3/4 inch. What size bit do I buy?


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

3/4' same size as the thickness of your timber.

regards
Harold


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Or you can use a 3/8" round over and do each side separately. One of the problems with using a bullnose is that if your board dips, rises, or is a little thicker in spots the bit will leave a small fillet at that spot that you have to sand out after. If you use the round over you need to do it on the router table.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ralan824 said:


> I want to use a bullnose bit on what is a 1inch board, that actually measures 3/4 inch. What size bit do I buy?


1st choice...
3/4" and clean up any fillets with a round over plane, concave scraper or by sanding...

2nd choice
1" will give you no fillets but you may have to sand the radii or use the scraper for aesthetics..


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ralan824 said:


> I want to use a bullnose bit on what is a 1inch board, that actually measures 3/4 inch. What size bit do I buy?


Hi Alan - one will get you there
1 PC 1 2" SH 3 8" Rad Half Round Bull Nose Router Bit | eBay


----------

